# Introducing Spacerman finger spacer



## winst (Nov 21, 2002)

Hello,

Do you have pictures of the spacers you are selling? What colors are available, and what is the cost? Do you accept payment through paypal, where are you located?


----------



## Spacerman (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Winst, thanks for your interest. I will send you a PM.

Regards,
Danny
Spacerman


----------



## j_man1100 (Dec 9, 2003)

could I get the info too please?

Thanks
Jordan


----------



## Spacerman (Mar 2, 2006)

Jordon, thanks for your interest. PM sent.

Regards,
Danny
Spacerman


----------



## Spacerman (Mar 2, 2006)

Our company has a proto-type, "innovated" fingertab on the drawing board to compliment the SM-1 finger spacer. It is equipped with super adjustability to fit the demanding archer. If anyone would like to see and give feedback about the tab please PM me and I will send you a blueprint of it. I want to see if it is worth continuing the production of the tab. I appreciate critics too  Thanks.

Regards,
Danny
Spacerman


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

PM sent. Thanks.


----------



## Spacerman (Mar 2, 2006)

Dear dealers in North America, please look for our distributor for North America, username *j_man1100 * from this forum if you are making orders. Thank you for your coorperation and looking forward to doing business with you.

Regards,
Danny
Spacerman


----------



## j_man1100 (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey Everyone

I'm looking forward to getting my first order of finger spacers. Once I get some I will start taking orders for both individuals and dealers. I will get a price list together ASAP. And if anyone has any questions feel free to ask.

Thanks
Jordan


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

I got a sample from Danny, thanks Danny, this evening. I took out from the envelope and when I looked at it, I was sceptical and I know it must be super painful on the fingers. Then I took out my old spacer from my tab and installed it. Looks kinda big on my tab and I was worried BUT...

this may sound like suck up, this spacer is the BEST I have personally tried! Big and not even painful on the fingers and I don't pinch my arrows anymore. My old spacer found a new owner for free :wink: Thanks Jordan and Danny for the good work. I will order some more when the production is done. Sometimes small things do make a difference. :thumbs_up :beer:


----------



## Spacerman (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Hoytusa84, thank you for the kind words. Initially when I saw your message I thought I am going to be upset but it turns out that we have make you a happy archer, in a very small way though  I hope you like the spacer as much as I did. By the way, I will send you a Spacerman fingertab sample you have asked for when it is done in a couple of weeks. Anyone interested please contact me or j_man1100. Thanks again.

Regards,
Danny
Spacerman Archery


----------



## Spacerman (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi guys. The temporary website is up HERE. Still waiting for the main website to be created. I am sorry for the ugly site. Thanks alot.


----------



## Learner (Feb 11, 2005)

hi, could i ask for a sample? or how much does it cost to get a sample from u?

thanx


----------



## Spacerman (Mar 2, 2006)

I apologised to everyone. The website changes it's address to THIS. For those who wants the picture, here you go.


----------



## Spacerman (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Learner. I will send you a PM. Thanks for your interest.

Regards,
Danny
Spacerman


----------



## anson (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Spacerman and Jman,
I am interested in purchasing a couple of your spacers, please let me know when they are going to be avalible, and how much they will cost.
Thanks


----------



## Spacerman (Mar 2, 2006)

Anson, I have sent you a PM. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## matrix123 (Mar 15, 2006)

hi,i m interested in the spacer and i heard a lot of good stuffs abt this spacer..can i get sample? how much does it cost for the sample? thank you


----------



## Spacerman (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Matrix123, I have sent you an PM. Thank you for your interest.

Regards,
Danny
Spacerman


----------



## arrow1347 (Mar 21, 2003)

*spacer*

i'd like to try one, how much? pse staff shooter


----------



## Spacerman (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi arrow1347, I have sent you a PM. Please check out our website HERE for more info. Also do check up the news board for new updates. Thanks for your interest.

Regards,
Danny
Spacerman


----------



## j_man1100 (Dec 9, 2003)

Ok everyone. I know this waiting is getting quite annoying. We've had some growing pains but I have a bunch of spacers coming from Danny as soon as they're out of the factory. To everyone I've talked to so far, don't think I've forgotten about you, I just don't have any new info.

Thanks
Jordan


----------



## Spacerman (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone, yes the wait is painful. The manufacturing plant is doing very little to speed things up. I am expecting somethings by Monday which they promised. They kept on procrastinating everytime I visit them saying, "Ok why not you come again next Tuesday?" and stuff like that. To everyone who are on the waiting list I apologised sincerely. I will find a way out soon.

Regards,
Danny
Spacerman


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## Spacerman (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi SBills and everyone, I would like to inform that the release date has been postponed and I will announce the date as soon as I have at least a little info about it. As some already know, there has been some slight programming problem with the machines for our 1st batch which causes one size down, and it was thrown away, much to our dismay. Right now the machinist changed our plans to moulding, to prevent size error again and increase consistency of size, and it is under way. The tab however, will still go by machining. I hereby sincerely apologised to everyone waiting for the stuff. I assure you it will turn out as good as we have planned and everyone has been anticipating for. Time is the problem now. Please bear with us for this period of time as things are on it's dawn. Thanks everyone for your understanding. Please let me know what I can do to make up for this procrastinating.

Regards,
Danny
Spacerman


----------



## winst (Nov 21, 2002)

No news?!?! My ability to remain patient is wearing thin!!!  lol


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

*any update?*

any update on production?


----------

